# Whirlpool Ice Cutting Wire?



## rcroofing (Jun 27, 2020)

Whirlpool ice maker uses Ni-chrome cutting wire which often breaks and needs replacement. I am trying to buy a spool of this wire for cheaper repairs but don't know the diameter or gauge of it.
Here are two images to clarify the wire I am looking for in spool form.
Any and all information is appreciated.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Can't you measure what you have?


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

You should be able to pick up a digital caliper or a 0-1" micrometer for under $15. try Harbor Freight or Northern.


----------



## rcroofing (Jun 27, 2020)

I think I found the specification; Ni-Chrome 80 wire used as resistor for cutting: 
Gauge AWG 30, 0.25 mm. 6.5 Ohms resistance. 
Here is the link:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...pf_rd_p=edaba0ee-c2fe-4124-9f5d-b31d6b1bfbees

Will be using it in the next 7-10 days, if it fails, will get back and reported.
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## rcroofing (Jun 27, 2020)

rcroofing said:


> I think I found the specification; Ni-Chrome 80 wire used as resistor for cutting:
> Gauge AWG 30, 0.25 mm. 6.5 Ohms resistance.
> Here is the link:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...pf_rd_p=edaba0ee-c2fe-4124-9f5d-b31d6b1bfbees
> ...


WRONG WIRE, TOO THIN!! Will try to measure with caliper.


----------



## rcroofing (Jun 27, 2020)

OK Now measured wire in the ice machine: 0.58mm=0.023" which is AWG 22 gauge or close enough. 

https://www.rapidtables.com/calc/wire/wire-gauge-chart.html

Amazon link and reviewers who confirm used for ice makers: https://www.amazon.com/Nichrome-80-...1596550470&sr=8-8&tag=mh0b-20#customerReviews

Enjoy


----------

